

What happened to your MacGyver skills? He looks clueless as his car breaks down - wslh
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2073702/MacGyver-actor-Richard-Dean-Anderson-looks-clueless-car-breaks-down.html

======
ceautery
Oh please. Obviously he's undercover. The ingenious part was getting his car
to throw a rod exactly next to the drug kingpin's house.

